
What do you think about ReactOS? - luu
https://twitter.com/johnregehr/status/1146257172365373441
======
greenyoda
Discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20341022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20341022)

